# Can I convert my internal HDD To external? If so how?



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2010)

I have an internal HDD 60 GB IDE. Can I convert this to an external HDD using case available. 

How much would this cost and is it a good idea?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, of course. You need to buy an external HDD casing for it. Just go to a computer hardware shop and ask for it. It will cost you around Rs. 500.
And though 60GB is not much these days, it can still be used as a backup for data. The downside is that it will have a power adapter of its own, and will be heavy and cumbersome to carry around.


----------



## newway01 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good. . And is there an external casing supporting both ide and sata?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

There are external Cases for SATA hdds too. But I'm not sure that You'll be having both IDE and SATA both in a single case.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

I have both external casing for IDE and SATA...its not possible to support both in single casing...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

@ajayritik: External Casings for IDE & Sata are available.....i m using my 40GB
HDD as external drive....in casing.....
they will cost u rs500~800



vamsi_krishna said:


> There are external Cases for SATA hdds too. But I'm not sure that You'll be having both IDE and SATA both in a single case.


yes i m using one having both options of SATA & IDE....


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2010)

By having two options are you asking whether the same external case can be used for both SATA as well as IDE internal HDD?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> By having two options are you asking whether the same external case can be used for both SATA as well as IDE internal HDD?



yes it can use SATA & IDE drives.....because connectors r supplied with it...


----------



## israramrelia (Oct 14, 2010)

instead of buying a casing, i wud suggest a sata ide to usb adapter.... hv been using it since past 6months... best part is i can connect any IDE/SATA harddisk directly to USB using it...

and it will cost u around 350rs

sata ide to usb adapter - Google Search


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2010)

israramrelia said:


> instead of buying a casing, i wud suggest a sata ide to usb adapter.... hv been using it since past 6months... best part is i can connect any IDE/SATA harddisk directly to USB using it...
> 
> and it will cost u around 350rs
> 
> sata ide to usb adapter - Google Search



How about the portability of the Internal HDD. If we have an external casing don't you think it will be easier to carry around. I think your option would work if we don't intend to move the the HDD outside etc.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 14, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> How about the portability of the Internal HDD. If we have an external casing don't you think it will be easier to carry around. I think your option would work if we don't intend to move the the HDD outside etc.



if portablity is an issue i highly recommend to go 4 130GB or 360GB transcend/segate external drive. 

ur 60GB hdd might be too old and unreliable and small to act as backup drive.

else the SATA-USB adapter is good enough


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> if portablity is an issue i highly recommend to go 4 130GB or 360GB transcend/segate external drive.
> 
> ur 60GB hdd might be too old and unreliable and small to act as backup drive.
> 
> else the SATA-USB adapter is good enough



Dude where would I have to connect the power adapter? Do I need to open up my cabinet for this?


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 19, 2010)

is this a 3.5" HDD or 2.5" ? if it is a 3.5", then you will need to give external power to the hdd....which is bad imo..


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> is this a 3.5" HDD or 2.5" ? if it is a 3.5", then you will need to give external power to the hdd....which is bad imo..



Since mine is a desktop HDD so I assume its a 3.5". So maybe I have to go for external casing rather than the SATA/IDE USB connector as suggested by israramrelia


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 19, 2010)

even if you get an external casing,you need to power it using an external adapter...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> even if you get an external casing,you need to power it using an external adapter...



so whats the big deal...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> even if you get an external casing,you need to power it using an external adapter...



That's Ok. As long as I don't have to open my Cabinet to connect the HDD power socket.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 20, 2010)

the big deal is that you need to hook it up to an adapter for power,you need to look for a power socket near by, which is irritating,at least for me.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> the big deal is that you need to hook it up to an adapter for power,you need to look for a power socket near by, which is irritating,at least for me.....



lolz buy a spyguard plug then


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> lolz buy a spyguard plug then



Sorry if I'm sounding noob but by spyguard do you mean spike?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry if I'm sounding noob but by spyguard do you mean spike?



go2 any hardware shop & ask for spyguard......


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 20, 2010)

whats a spyguard?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 20, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> go2 any hardware shop & ask for spyguard......



dude...its a SPIKE GUARD


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

abhidev said:


> dude...its a SPIKE GUARD



hehe..its my mistake....spikeguard....


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 20, 2010)

lol 

But then,its a problem when you go in a public place, like college,where its hard to locate the power socket (and you are not allowed to move stuff), plus carrying it along with the adapter...hmm....up to the user really..


----------



## Ayush_ANI (Oct 22, 2010)

*hi friends is any one know hd 5670 can run  metro 2033 game??????? Plz help. If can run then i buy it.... 
Thanks for help......*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ hhey y u posting in multiple threads at random..???  plz check the link in my siggy for ur answer... and for ur Q'... YES, ur card can play metro 2033....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> But then,its a problem when you go in a public place, like college,where its hard to locate the power socket (and you are not allowed to move stuff), plus carrying it along with the adapter...hmm....up to the user really..



does your college allow pendrive,HDDs.....??????amazing...
college pc has deadly viruses...becoz lots of students use pendrive,cd etc...


----------



## newway01 (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^ Yes, thats very true.. And whats special about my college is that, if I plug in a pendrive to any pc on my lab, then that pendrive wont work ever.. I have replaced myself 3 sandisk drives..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2010)

newway01 said:


> ^^^ Yes, thats very true.. And whats special about my college is that, if I plug in a pendrive to any pc on my lab, then that pendrive wont work ever.. I have replaced myself 3 sandisk drives..



statutory warning: Using pendrives/portable drives in Colleges may b injurious to
their health.


----------

